# JavaDoc Tool in NetBeans



## Anjax (31. Okt 2007)

Gibt es für NetBeans ein Tool mit dem beim Erstellen von JavaDoc-Kommentaren mit Hilfe eines Fenster-Dialogs geleitet wird?

Man füllt z.B. benötigte Felder aus, etc.

Ich selbst konnte nichts finden, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob es da nichts gibt, oder ob es daran liegt, dass NetBeans noch sehr neu für mich ist.


----------



## MiMij (1. Nov 2007)

Meinst du das AutoComment Tool?


----------



## Anjax (4. Nov 2007)

AutoComment klingt viel versprechend.

Das Tool sollte zu einer Klasse ein Fenster anzeigen, das passende JavaDoc-Tags enthält, ähnlich zu einem Formular bei dem man dann nur noch die passenden Felder ausfüllt (damit muss man also nicht alle JavaDoc-Tags auswendig kennen).

Problem:
Bei mir wird kein AutoComment-Tool angezeigt. Ich benutze die neueste NetBeans-Version 6 Beta2-Full/All und muss diese auch weiterhin benutzen.

Der Beschreibung nach müsste nach dem Auswählen einer Klasse im Menüpunkt Tools ein Eintrag mit "Autocomment" oder ähnlichem auftauchen, tut es aber bei mir nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat oder auch eine Alternative?


----------



## *Hendrik (5. Nov 2007)

www.netbeans.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=111463


----------

